

URLs are for humans - a browser concept - cfj
http://www.svarden.se/blog/2013-04-07-urls-are-for-humans/

======
DHowett
The sidebar, permanently-fixed and consuming more than half of the screen,
makes this blog completely and utterly unusable on a mobile device - that is,
unless you're attempting to find the author's twitter or send him an e-mail.

EDIT: Additionally, this concept is already implemented rather well via
various[0][1][2] browser extensions.

[0]: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ui-enhancer>

[1]: [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/breadcrumb-
navigat...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/breadcrumb-
navigator/hphdahmligbkhjoedbpeoigbmopehdhm)

[2]: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/locationbar²-...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/locationbar²-modified)

~~~
cfj
Added some responsive CSS for mobile users. Thanks for reminding me.

Originally, my idea was to make this into a Chrome extension, but reading
through the documentation it didn't seem possible to make text in the omnibox
clickable. Very impressed with the Firefox addons though. Thanks for the
links!

------
Scryptonite
I like the concept, but I think I would rather use this feature by holding
control/command or middle clicking, which would make my action to navigate
upward more deliberate.

